# Buying A Watch Without Looking At It In Person



## Major Bloodknot (Nov 12, 2006)

In the words of Blackadder the enfantas eyes which you have never seen are greener than something else you have never seen. This is a bit like buying a watch over the internet!! I am looking for an individual quality watch-I like the look of the O&W M1 (amongst others) is its quality equivalent to a Tissot (these typically have OMEGA movements) Are Zeno watches better or worse in quality? As the O&W are produced in small numbers could I get a O&W M1 with a sapphire crystal if I was willing to wait longer for it? Is the full range shown on the RLT website. Are there any dealers in Kent I can actually handle the watches? Do the bezels feel like a nice precision fitted Mechanism. Is the crystal flat on this watch or domed? Are Aviator or Caribean watches still available. What movement is in the Zenowatch? Is that enough questions as if I spend any longer choosing a watch my wife will sue for divorce!! Is a Ronda movement generally better than a ETA or visa versa? Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Major Bloodknot said:


> Is that enough questions as if I spend any longer choosing a watch my wife will sue for divorce!!


You are suffering from watch hunt anxiety sir, and you could burn out







.

I advise that you buy yourself a cheap quartz to tell the time with







. That will suffice until the danger passes







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Major Bloodknot said:


> In the words of Blackadder the enfantas eyes which you have never seen are greener than something else you have never seen. This is a bit like buying a watch over the internet!! I am looking for an individual quality watch-I like the look of the O&W M1 (amongst others) is its quality equivalent to a Tissot (these typically have OMEGA movements) Are Zeno watches better or worse in quality? As the O&W are produced in small numbers could I get a O&W M1 with a sapphire crystal if I was willing to wait longer for it? Is the full range shown on the RLT website. Are there any dealers in Kent I can actually handle the watches? Do the bezels feel like a nice precision fitted Mechanism. Is the crystal flat on this watch or domed? Are Aviator or Caribean watches still available. What movement is in the Zenowatch? Is that enough questions as if I spend any longer choosing a watch my wife will sue for divorce!! Is a Ronda movement generally better than a ETA or visa versa? Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quality of the M1 is very good and similar to the Tissot watches I have owned.

O&W use ETA movements as do Tissot; ETA are owned by the Swatch group who also own Omega. Tissot do not use Omega movements as such but ETA movements of a lower grade than Omega.

Zeno watches are similar in quality to O&W

Not sure about the sapphire crystal on the M1 you could ask Roy the owner of RLT

Roy has most of the O&W range and can get anything still available.

M1 has a flat crystal

Zenos use ETA movemnets

Ronda make quartz movements of similar quality to some ETA quartz

Ane there is nowhere to my knowledge wher you can handle an O&W in Kent or anywhere in the UK


----------



## LeeG (Jan 7, 2006)

Seems like there is a market to set up a new past time of "Watching" similar to "Dogging" but instead of gorping and fondling other peoples wives, people meet in car-parks and gorp and fondle each others watches!







Well how else are you going to judge the quality of a watch


----------



## Major Bloodknot (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you for all your responses, my wife is still with me and I am about to order an O&W M1 watch on the grounds that nobody else I know owns one, It looks like a no frills good quality watch. It is swiss made & I can get a new movement in the future quite easily, and I like the look of it. Thanks for everything!!!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Major Bloodknot said:


> Thank you for all your responses, my wife is still with me and I am about to order an O&W M1 watch on the grounds that nobody else I know owns one, It looks like a no frills good quality watch. It is swiss made & I can get a new movement in the future quite easily, and I like the look of it. Thanks for everything!!!


Good choice - I'm very pleased with mine


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I have owned both O&W (M5) and Zeno (Explorer with ETA).

The watches are, as said, of equal quality although in my opinion the Zeno bracelet is not very good. The explorer costs about Â£150 new and Seiko (for example) bracelets on watches in this price bracket are far better. My O&W has a leather strap so can't comment on the quality of O&W bracelets, but I haven't seen any grumbles posted.

You won't go wrong with O&W.

Rob


----------

